# WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?*insanity*



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

This may seem l_ike crazy fucking bullshit but ive never struggled so hard in my life. ive had the same word stuck in my head for over a week and its nonstop every day every minute. it's like my brain is being forced to fucking think about it and sometimes if i think about it right it goes away. WHAT IS THIS SHIT? i feel like im the only one who is struggling with thIS FUCKING BULLSHIT since ive never seen anyone online talk about it. i really need some help, idk what to do anymore, im literally going fucking nuts. _


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I had this. It's very common. Harder you try to get it out, longer it it stays. Try to let it be there, let the racing thoughts/words be there, don't try to solve or get rid of them. Treat them like a pain after you cut yourself accidentally with a knife. You don't trying to find the answers why you cut, how deep, why there is no blood or too much blood and then analyse the possibilities of it and after this you try to heal it with hundreds of creams and drugs. You just leave it there and it will heal itself. Same with this

When you'll give up the struggle of solving your mind issues, ANY KIND of racing thoughts/ repetitive words that last for days/weeks.

Just relax, let the words be there and do what you were doing. It will take time but it will go away. And 100% it's not insanity.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

coolwhip27 said:


> This may seem l_ike crazy fucking bullshit but ive never struggled so hard in my life. ive had the same word stuck in my head for over a week and its nonstop every day every minute. it's like my brain is being forced to fucking think about it and sometimes if i think about it right it goes away. WHAT IS THIS SHIT? i feel like im the only one who is struggling with thIS FUCKING BULLSHIT since ive never seen anyone online talk about it. i really need some help, idk what to do anymore, im literally going fucking nuts. _


Yes it's OCD. The words I had stuck in my head were often not even innately disturbing. One time I had someone's name stuck in my head 24/7 which prevented me from thinking about anything elese. It will pass eventually as you begin to learn with time that what is scaring you is actually not that frightening.


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

As said above, let it be there, I know it may seem like it might make you go more insane, but it'll pass if you just let it be there.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks for the replies. im trying but it seems impossible . fuck my life. this is the worst ocd i've ever experienced


----------



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

I had this earlier...parts of songs stuck in my brain...n the best solution I've found is
to just ignore it n let it be..n it'll eventually fade away...keep yourself distracted(i know it's easier to
say)..n if you're not,start working out especially lifting weights.. it'll help a lot with the ocd


----------

